# Isle of Wight Challenge



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

In a few months I will be attempting the Isle of Wight challenge with my brothers. It's a 106km lap of the island which we plan to run, jog, walk etc!

Last year my brother attempted it solo and managed 87km before being medically advised to stop so we are hoping that with the 3 of us working together we can finish.

I appreciate I don't know people here personally but if anyone is generous to donate any amount it would be massively appreciated.

Here's the link if you do.

Thanks for reading, James.


----------

